#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  IEC STD 61508 and 61511

## amshah

Anyone has the softcopy of IES STD. 61508 and 61511

See More: IEC STD 61508 and 61511

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

IEC 61511 - Safety Instrument System f process industry.rar

amshah  
Senior Member

Please find attached the IEC 61511. I do not have the other one
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
MD5: 336E099CD6A7DAFA0859B0B3A97E1044

----------


## dmx

the file was expired. do you have the new one?

----------


## minhphuongpham

Could someone re-upload 61511?
Thanks.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

IEC 61508 - Functional safety of Electrical - Electronic system 26.703 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CONSIST OF :
BS EN-61508-1 General requirements 2010.pdf
BS EN-61508-2 Requirements for electrical electronic programmable electronic safety-related systems 2010.pdf
BS EN-61508-3 Software requirements 2010.pdf
BS EN-61508-4 Definitions and abbreviations 2010.pdf
BS EN-61508-5 Examples of methods for the determination of SIS 2010.pdf
BS EN-61508-6 Guidelines on the application of IEC 61508-2 and IEC 61508-3 2010.pdf
BS EN-61508-7 Overview of techniques and measures 2010.pdf
Functional safety and IEC 61508.pdf
IEC 61508 Part 1 - General Requirements 1998.pdf
IEC 61508 Part 1 Addenda 1998.pdf
IEC 61508 Part 2 - Requirements for Electrical - Electronic programmable electronic safety-related systems 2000.pdf
IEC 61508 Part 3 - Software Requirements 1998.pdf
IEC 61508 Part 3 Addenda 1998.pdf
IEC 61508 Part 4 - Definitions and Abbreviations 1998.pdf
IEC 61508 Part 4 Addenda 1998.pdf
IEC 61508 Part 5 - Examples of Methods for the determination of safety integrity level 1998.pdf
IEC 61508 Part 5 Addenda 1998.pdf
IEC 61508 Part 6 - Guidelines on the application of parts 2 and 3 2004.pdf
IEC 61508 Part 7 Overview of Techniques & Measures 2002.pdf
IEC Pub  61508    - Certification of products.pdf



IEC 61511 - Safety Instrument System for process industry 2.650 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CONSIST OF :
IEC 61511-1 -  Framework, definition, system hardware 2003.pdf
IEC 61511-2  - Guideline for applications IEC 61511-1 - 2003.pdf
IEC 61511-3  - Guidance for Safety Integration levels - 2003.pdf

----------


## shfsart

Thank you

----------


## elvis_qiao

file expires 
can you renew it?

----------


## solide

Could someone re-upload 61508 Ed2.0?
Thanks.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> file expires 
> can you renew it?



Can you re-upload IEC61508 ED2.0?
Hi, Achmad Nur Eddin 

I am Elvis Qiao.
Could you do me a favor to re-upload IEC 61508 edition2.0?

Thanks a lot.

IEC 61508 - Functional safety of Electrical - Electronic system.rar 26.703 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sudharshanan

Many thanks, Achmad Nur Eddin.

Sudharshanan  :Cool:

----------


## elvis_qiao

Thank you very much, Achmad Nur Eddin.

----------


## wie_fit

please re-upload standard IEC 61511 or related ISA/ANSI for Safety Instrumented System

----------


## lubl

I Need 
IEC 61300-2-21  Ed 2009
IEC 61300-2-19  Ed 2005
can any one help?


thankSee More: IEC STD 61508 and 61511

----------


## Nabilia

I could find one of them....

IEC 61300-2-19-2005 Part 2-19 Tests - Damp heat (steady state).pdf	  4.946 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fikiherdianto

Could some one re-upload again IEC 61511 please, the link expire?
Thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

IEC 61511 - Safety Instrument System f process industry.zip	  2.669 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lubl

Dear nabilia

I need
DIn 3210 (2004)
ISO 8573-1 (2010
ISO 21809-2 (2008)
ISO 21809-3 (2008)
AWWA C203 (2008)
AWWA C209 (2006)
AWWA C210 (2007)
AWWA C213 (2007)
AWWA C214 (2010)
CSA Z245.21

do you have them available
Thanks

----------


## Nabilia

> Dear nabilia
> 
> I need
> DIn 3210 (2004)
> ISO 8573-1 (2010
> ISO 21809-2 (2008)
> ISO 21809-3 (2008)
> AWWA C203 (2008)
> AWWA C209 (2006)
> ...



I could not find any of these. I looked when you posted the first time. You do not need to post the same request 5 times.

----------


## lubl

> I could not find any of these. I looked when you posted the first time. You do not need to post the same request 5 times.



sorry friend and thanks :Frown:

----------


## amshah

for ISO  21809  Visit

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Post your requirement in appropriate thread.

----------


## fikiherdianto

Many thanks for you Nabilia...

----------


## eastorca

They are all expired. Could you please reipload them. Many thanks.






> IEC 61508 - Functional safety of Electrical - Electronic system 26.703 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...

----------


## mizrar43

Kindly re upload IEC STD 61508 and 61511. I want these urgently....... :Frown:

----------


## christian50

Can anyone please re-upload IEC-61508? Thanks.

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document
please contact to :


internationalstandard2012(at sign)gmail(dot)comSee More: IEC STD 61508 and 61511

----------


## christian50

Thanks STD manager :-)

----------


## john zink

links not found!!!

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Dear Friends

 Would you plz upload all parts of updated standards (IEC 61508 and IEC 61511) 2010.
If it possible plz upload on 4shared.

Tanx in Advanced.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

BS EN-61508-1 General requirements 2010.pdf
BS EN-61508-2 Requirements for electricalelectronicprogrammable electronic safety-related systems 2010.pdf
BS EN-61508-3 Software requirements 2010.pdf
BS EN-61508-4 Definitions and abbreviations 2010.pdf
BS EN-61508-5 Examples of methods for the determination of SIS 2010.pdf
BS EN-61508-6 Guidelines on the application of IEC 61508-2 and IEC 61508-3 2010.pdf
BS EN-61508-7 Overview of techniques and measures 2010.pdf
Functional safety and IEC 61508.pdf
IEC 61508-1-2010 General Requirements.pdf
IEC 61508-2-2010 Requirements for Electrical.pdf
IEC 61508-3-2010 Electronic programmable electronic safety-related system.pdf
IEC 61508-4-2010 Definitions and abbreviations.pdf
IEC 61508-5-2010 Examples of methods for the determination of safety integrity levels.pdf
IEC 61508-6-2010 Guidelines on the application of IEC 61508-2 and IEC 61508-3.pdf
IEC 61508-7-2010 Overview of techniques and measures.pdf
IEC 61511 & ISA84 - Safety Instrumentation System 1996.pdf
IEC 61511-1 -  Framework, definition, system hardware 2003.pdf
IEC 61511-2  - Guideline for applic. IEC 61511-1 - 2003.pdf
IEC 61511-3  - Guidance for Safety Integration lEVEL - 2003.pdf
IEC Pub  61508    - Certification of products.pdf

Monggo emplok-en

IEC 61508 AND IEC 6511.rar ; 28.297 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Dear Friend;

 Thank you very much indeed.

----------


## eljaime

Dear  Achmad Nur Eddin

Very Very thank's, very good job!!!

----------


## eljaime

The Content of this package shared in 4shared

BISStandards_61511_3.pdf
IEC 61511 Part-2 Guidelines in the application of IEC 61511-1 - Informative.pdf
IEC61511-1.pdf
OLF_Aplplication_of_IEC_61508.IEC_61511.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanks

----------


## kaliraj

please re upload the 61508 ed2, and 61511 ed2. advance thanks

----------


## wierox

Matoer soewoen ya Pak

----------


## deerdude

Hi - can you please reupload 61508 and 61511?  These links have expired!

----------


## eljaime

Hi

updated links from mediafire:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
171.9KB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.25MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.48MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.78MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.97MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.99MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2.45MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2.64MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
770.44KB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
917.7KB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.82MB


The IEC 61511 STANDARDS i haven't updated up to Ed. 2. Too many thanks for you attention

----------


## eljaime

Hi



updated links from mediafire:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
171.9KB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.25MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.48MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.78MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.97MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.99MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2.45MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2.64MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
770.44KB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
917.7KB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
1.82MB


The IEC 61511 STANDARDS i haven't updated up to Ed. 2. Too many thanks for you attentionSee More: IEC STD 61508 and 61511

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

